# Push In Wire Nuts



## Capt (Dec 30, 2005)

Does anyone have an opinion on push in wire nut connectors? Good, Bad, etc.
(Not to be confused with push ins on outlets)


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

We've used the Wago brand push in connectors with the lighting co. I work for for a couple of years. They seem to work fine and we always passed our inspections in 4 or 5 different states. The only time there was a problem was if the guys didn't strip back far enough and the insulation followed in too far. On my home projects I still twist the wires and use a wirenut.Wagos are pretty nice when we're in an old building and we run into a short wire in a box. Push a Wago onto the short wire and go.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The push in wire nuts give me the willies, because they remind me too much of back stabbed receptacles. I still use them on two occasions. Ballast changes and electronic retrofits, and when the old conductors in the box are too short to get a wire nut on properly. Any other applications deserve a bonafide real wire nut, in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

I called the company in Illinois and talked to their national sales manager as these concerns were brought up in another forum.
He said that WAGO ( the brand I am referring to) has suffered because of inferior look alike products on the market (china?) and in testing they have performed well, as well as in the field with failure the same as twist wire nuts. They are even classified ( qouted by him) for explosive enviroments and such.
I know these give us the willies, but I dont know of anyone whose had a WAGO brand connector fail.:nerd:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

blackrd said:


> I know these give us the willies, but I dont know of anyone whose had a WAGO brand connector fail.:nerd:


Well, blackrd, since your ads say that you are America's finest electrician, I'll have to accept that. I still don't think I'm gonna ruff any new houses with them instead of regular wire nuts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Actually my ads say we are Americas Finest Electricians. Thank you for taking the time to investigate my credentials and I hope I passed your muster. I do believe Ive seen you on other forums and thank you for your warm welcome here. Its a shame you havent graced us with your presence on other forums lately. But with 1000+ posts here in the last 8 months I guess youve found a niche. Salute!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, it's been 2 years + since this thread first appeared. Any changed minds toward the push-ins in that time frame? The price has certainly gotten more competitive on Ebay for these little buggers.
Steve


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

I use them in recessed cans. Some cans have them already installed, if not I keep them on the truck. I will not use them when splicing plugs and switches. I don't care for them twisting when I stuff them in the box.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I just completed wiring 29 Halo H7ICT's and they were helpful.

They're UL Approved (just like stab-locks are) and made the job go that much faster.


----------



## MF Dagger (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't really like them. I'll use them on halo cans where they are pre installed, and mdshunk stated that he uses them where the wire is too short and that sounds like a darn good application for them. I don't like them to echo others that they remind me of stabbed outlets. My bosses father in law works with us sometimes and he uses them because he has some aches in his hands that keep him from hand twisting wire nuts. Also haven't seen any fail (yet) but I suppose it depends on the person making the connection


----------



## Jim M (Jun 7, 2007)

If you look thru an Ideal push-in connector you can see that the amount of contact area is much greater than the push-in connection on the back of a device. You can also see if the conductor is fully inserted.

I have had no problems with them.


----------



## sniperelectech (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I like them because there faster. But if someone comes in behind u to ad something or trouble shoot they might have to cut the connector off. Right? and shortin the wires. But other than that there great.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Grainger is giving out free samples of them and a few other new wiring items at all their locations. My helper has been coming back with a pocket full every trip.


----------

